# Do You Think......



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...it's my follow up


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL.. Now this has to be the "2nd most" pointless thread.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

No, i like A


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> No, i like A


 a cup?.....kind of girls are you lookin at? pre-teens?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

YUP!!

B's are just not big enough no matter how small the girl is. D's are just to big and probably sag. C's are big enough and plus they don't sag as much compared to D's.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

c's are nice. but it all depends. If you are just out for a one night stand, the bigger the funner. In a relationship, it dont really matter. HAHA my girl has a nice rack!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > No, i like A
> ...


 wtf? no.
My gf's has a "A" cup size, but .. she asain so ... i dono, they fit in my mouth.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> wtf? no.
> My gf's has a "A" cup size, but .. she asain so ... i dono, they fit in my mouth.


 hey whatever works for you man, as long as you can get it in your mouth its fine......


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 You can't use because she's asian excuse. Mine is too and she is C's.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:



> You can't use because she's asian excuse. Mine is too and she is C's.


 most asian girls are "a" cup though, but the girl im seeing has a c cup, so its all good


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> ...


 im not, im just saying most of them are small, same goes for there feet. However som have very large boobs. 
its just some thing that happens, kinda like a guys dick, however black males dicks seem to be larger then whites.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

bobme said:


> kinda like a guys dick, however black males dicks seem to be larger then whites.


 and you would know this how?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > kinda like a guys dick, however black males dicks seem to be larger then whites.
> ...


 ROFL!!









LMFAO!!









Damn..


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

bobme said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 You just setup yourself on that comment.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i already took advantage of it, so no worries M









....im sorry bobme, i hope i didn't offend you, it was just out there, and i couldn't hold back...so yea, my apologies, i hope i didn't offend you


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > No, i like A
> ...


 lol, I think 34 B is the best, more then a hand full is to much. but C are good to.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > kinda like a guys dick, however black males dicks seem to be larger then whites.
> ...


 Dont you know any thing about humans? i thought eer one knew that.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> i already took advantage of it, so no worries M
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no its ok, smart ass remarks are cool.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bigger is better - so long as they are not on a big fat munter!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> LOL.. Now this has to be the "2nd most" pointless thread.


 who care ..i like j/lo type ass...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

more than a handful is a waist but i have big hands so D-cup all the way.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Crozy said:


> more than a handful is a waist but i have big hands so D-cup all the way.


 Its mouth full man, dont mess it up.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

A.........
Krieky I bet I have A cup pecks


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

c's d's and Double D's for me the bigger the better.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> c's d's and Double D's for me the bigger the better.


 Big nipples or small nipples?
do you like softball size nipples?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jesus. Lets relax guys. This is getting inappropriate.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 bob you got guts man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bobme said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 really bob you have to stop staring at people


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> really bob you have to stop staring at people


 i don't think he stares...more like gawks and drools


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im only 15.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Women who should be wearing a D wearing an A


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> im only 15.


 yes, and you shouldn't be focusing on sex, you should be focusing on cars and girls and piranha's


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

the key one in that list is PIRANHAS!


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> im only 15.


 I first got laid when I was 14


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > im only 15.
> ...


 hey leave the kid alone, he's been through enough lately.....


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

damn.....laid at 14


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> damn.....laid at 14


 oh yeah and popping feels when I was 13


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


Marcos my boy, I am not saying anything. spikey you no you were to at that age.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > damn.....laid at 14
> ...


 and J.O.-ing at age 10?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

ur marco's fajha?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> ur marco's fajha?


 marco's fajita?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

no fajha......fasher......father......dad


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

OOOOOOOoooooooooo.....fa-TH-er....fa-ther....nah, not really, i just watch out for him in case he gets in any sort of trouble







...young kid, i figured why not do a good deed while im whoring my way around the lounge


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> OOOOOOOoooooooooo.....fa-TH-er....fa-ther....nah, not really, i just watch out for him in case he gets in any sort of trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i'm just helpin out the boy, i mean after all, i've been poking a lot of fun on him


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

perky is best, nipples slightly larger than quarters work for me


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

mmmmm! PERKY!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> mmmmm! PERKY!


 hehe, we don't mean pre-teen perky p13


----------

